# diarrhea is back!



## hvtopiwala (Jul 18, 2012)

our pup is about 4.5 months old now, and had off and on diarrhea when we got him at 8 weeks old (was riddled with tapeworms and roundworms). had his stool consistant from when he was about 12 weeks old, but now he has extremely loose/soft stool for over a week now, and nothing has changed in his diet!

we are feeding him based on this site:
Dog Food Calculator
for his weight and age. we have even tried cutting back his food level to see if that would help but that didnt change anything except less stool but still soft/mushy/loose. we are feeding him Fromm Gold Puppy. 

am i feeding him too much? he is 38lbs right now, and i feed him 1.4cups in the morning and 1.4 cups in the evening. he also used to poop every morning at 8:30am right before feeding, and again 6:30pm before dinner, but now he goes out in the morning but he won't poop until around 11pm or so in the evening...

i also dont see any worms in his stool either, he has a vet appointment next week for his next dose of trifexis but just wanted to see if it was possibly food related.


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

We struggled with our Suki, too, in the beginning. It was difficult to get her excited about food, and when she would eat - her stools never looked quite right.

If worms are no longer the issue, then I suspect it _could_ be the food your pup is eating that is making him have the digestive upset. Dogs can have a reaction like that to a food no matter how long they've been on it. Sometimes their bodies just decide to disagree with the food. We've been on I don't know how many different kibble/food combinations with Suki in the 10 months we've had her.

Until you can see your vet, I would try a bland diet of rice or pasta with boiled chicken. You can add broth to the boiled chicken to give it a little extra flavor. Also - a spoonful or two of plain yogurt will help with digestion. Try it for a few days and see if there is any improvement.

Is your pup having very urgent loose stool or accidents? Or is the loose stool occurring during normal potty times?


----------



## reck0n3r (Jul 29, 2012)

hvtopiwala said:


> our pup is about 4.5 months old now, and had off and on diarrhea when we got him at 8 weeks old (was riddled with tapeworms and roundworms). had his stool consistant from when he was about 12 weeks old, but now he has extremely loose/soft stool for over a week now, and nothing has changed in his diet!
> 
> we are feeding him based on this site:
> Dog Food Calculator
> ...


Hey there, my pup is just about your guys age (17 weeks) and we had the same issues with diarrhea (sometimes explosive) in the first few weeks. It MAY have been due to overfeeding, but I think the food we had him on just wasn't suiting him (pro plan chicken and rice large breed - puppy). I tried the chicken and rice thing (real chicken and rice), but I wasn't measuring portions correctly and definitely overfed him, which obviously didn't clear up the diarrhea.

Everything changed when the vet suggested we try Royal Canin Gastrointestinal Fiber Response. I was pretty much out of ideas and avenues, so I decided to get it (I was skeptical of him trying to sell me food in his practice), and the food worked like a charm. I wanted to get him food that produced specifically for puppies, so I tried the Gastrointestinal for puppy...this was okay, the stool wasnt as firm as with fiber response, but still little to no diarrhea. I think there was one instance.

I'm now switching him slowly onto Acana - Wild Prairie, mixing in 1/3 of a cup into his food. This seems to be giving him bounds of energy, and it's a much better quality food. His stools are fine and not as smelly as with the pro plan. We'll probably stay on this unless something comes up.

I'd recommend switching up the food, definitely try out the royal canin fiber response mixed in (I'd probably mix in half) with his current food and then switch him onto something else. This is what has worked for us...results may vary, but all the best.

Oh and the royal canin gastro intestinal line can only be bought from your vet, which is a downer because it is expensive...but when you're out of options and absolutely need to stop the diarrhea, there's not much of a choice. We got the 8.8lb bag.

Good luck!


----------

